# Having a dog in Mexico City



## DebMer

I understand it can be complicated finding rental housing in el D.F. if you have a dog or two. 

We have two medium to large dogs that we would be very reluctant to leave behind if we move abroad. As is true of most Americans, we consider them part of the family. 

I'm interested in hearing from dog owners who have managed to move to and live in Mexico City successfully. 

Once you found a landlord that would rent to you, was there an extra deposit? If so, about how much extra was it? Are you expected to keep the dog outside? How hard is it to get good quality dog food? (We would want a brand with no grains or chemicals in it.) Do you have some garden space for potty duties, or do you have to find a park and walk the dog for this? 

What about traveling with a dog? Are there hotels that allow dogs? 

Would some taxi drivers accommodate a dog for a trip to the vet or something of that nature?

(And yes, I did do a search for dogs in the D.F. on the message board, but didn't find relevant information to my questions.)


----------



## RVGRINGO

Finding a rental to accommodate dogs can be difficult anywhere in Mexico, unless the property has a suitable yard. Many parks do not permit dogs, and cities and towns often have leash requirements.
We're in Chapala, have a large yard and three dogs, who get outside on leashes a few times each week. Since we own our home, I can't speak about deposits in rentals. Our dogs eat Purina Dog Chow, available in several outlets, including Costco and several pet shops.
Mexican's generally don't travel with pets, and find it strange that we do. As such, most hotels/motels won't want them. So, many pet owners eat and walk their pets before checking into a 'no tell motel' located on the outskirts of every city. I've never considered how a taxista might react to a request to allow a dog in his cab; so I can't help you on that one.
When we travel, our maid stays at our home and looks after the house and the pets. 
Many vets will make house calls, just as MDs do in Mexico.


----------



## DebMer

RVGringo, "no tell motel" means official policy is no dogs, but the hotel will turn a blind eye?


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> I've never considered how a taxista might react to a request to allow a dog in his cab; so I can't help you on that one.


A friend who owns a small cafe in my Mexico City neighborhood and has a small dog tells me he can never find a _taxista_ willing to give him and his dog a lift.


----------



## DebMer

Hmmmm. That doesn't sound promising. So IF I could find a place with a jardin, and IF the owner would agree to it, we could manage with the dogs IF we find a vet to do house calls. Or maybe rent a car in a worst-case scenario? Make friends with car owners? LOL

We never really take our dogs to the vet here, except when our younger dog was in the "eat everything that's not nailed down" stage, and we made some urgent visits over stomach/bowel problems. It's feasible we wouldn't need to take them at all, but emergencies some times come up, and a back up plan is wise.


----------



## RVGRINGO

A 'no tell motel' is one of those motels, on the outskirts, with a wall around and a jog in the drive to protect your privacy. You may never encounter a visible human, but pay through a slot for the night (often no more than 12 hours) in a room with a garage or carport with a privacy curtain. They are usually spotlessly clean, may have a 'lazy susan' for ordering snacks or 'toys'. The TV is usually tuned to a very XXX channel and you may find mirrored ceilings and a shower built for two. All of this will cost less than a 'normal' hotel or motel, in most cases. Some don't have keys, as you enter from your garage and aren't expected to leave until your mission is completed. As such, nobody asks if you have dogs; although they may notice them and wonder just what kind of 'tryst' you are planning. 
These motels are the solution to traveling with pets, or 'newfound friends' close to home, or far away.
 This is, of course, just what I have heard from others.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> . . . Some don't have keys, as you enter from your garage and aren't expected to leave until your mission is completed. As such, nobody asks if you have dogs; although they may notice them and wonder just what kind of 'tryst' you are planning.


----------



## DebMer

Oh, okay. LOL I'm a bit naive in the ways of the "no-tell" world. Hard to picture a family with kids and pets checking in there. Awkward...


----------



## TundraGreen

DebMer said:


> Oh, okay. LOL I'm a bit naive in the ways of the "no-tell" world. Hard to picture a family with kids and pets checking in there. Awkward...


I suspect that they are a lot more respectable in Mexico than the equivalent in countries where it is easier to find privacy. I can see where even married couples living with grandparents, aunts, uncles, kids and cousins might want to take advantage of them sometimes.


----------



## maesonna

I know an expat family in Mexico City (Isla knows them too) who have two energetic medium-large dogs in their 3rd-floor apartment. So it is not impossible. They own, not rent. They do walks every day, and live close to a park.


----------



## DebMer

Thanks, Maesonna. 

I'm sure it can be done with walks, but as I will be working and my husband's health is up and down, and frequently doesn't allow much activity, we couldn't count on the kind of regular outings apartment dogs need.


----------



## Isla Verde

DebMer said:


> Thanks, Maesonna.
> 
> I'm sure it can be done with walks, but as I will be working and my husband's health is up and down, and frequently doesn't allow much activity, we couldn't count on the kind of regular outings apartment dogs need.


At least in my neighborhood in Mexico City, I've seen the kind of dogwalkers you find in places like New York City.


----------



## DebMer

That's a possibility, if they don't charge much.


----------



## Isla Verde

DebMer said:


> That's a possibility, if they don't charge much.


No dogs and no need for a dogwalker, so I have no idea how much they charge. Sorry . . .


----------



## maesonna

In general, labour is cheaper in Mexico, so I‘d be optimistic about the cost of a dogwalker.


----------



## Isla Verde

maesonna said:


> In general, labour is cheaper in Mexico, so I‘d be optimistic about the cost of a dogwalker.


Excellent point, maesonna!


----------



## purple07haze

Hi -

We just moved to MC and we had little troubles finding a place that would accept our dog. We drove down from Canada to MC and stopped along the way at hotels that would accept dogs was pretty easy. You just need to pay a small fee. As for MC, our neighbourhood is full of dogs and is no problem walking them with lots of parks around the area. 

I'm pretty happy with the way things went, 

Hazel


----------



## DebMer

Thanks, purple07haze. That's encouraging to hear that you found a flexible landlord!


----------



## RVGRINGO

TundraGreen said:


> I suspect that they are a lot more respectable in Mexico than the equivalent in countries where it is easier to find privacy. I can see where even married couples living with grandparents, aunts, uncles, kids and cousins might want to take advantage of them sometimes.


That is very true; they make for an economical 'get away', romantic or not. 
No matter the circumstances, clients are invisible to each other, outside eyes and even the management. Just be sure to turn the TV off before your children enter the room.


----------

